# no longer posting art here



## Jamborenium (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm sorry for making a new thread art thread......



okay no I am not sorry..


I'll post some new art soon but till then have an oldish axolotl drawing I did a few weeks ago that i don't think I ever posted here in my old thread so, I guess it can be tech considered new to some folks who don't know my Devaintart art...but whatever it's an f-in AXOLOTL!









also yes I'm still workin' on those request please do not ask
and yes I am also still doin' the Gorey demise thing I'm just taking a break from it​


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 24, 2014)

Spoiler: I'm Terribad


----------



## Capella (Jun 24, 2014)

these drawings are rad


----------



## Astro0 (Jun 24, 2014)

these are soooo good! you are so far from terribad in the good direction you're off the charts


----------



## Nage (Jun 24, 2014)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i found this person again
i been lurkin ur threads 
these r radically proawesome


----------



## Lazymoth (Jun 24, 2014)

yeah your art is hella! it's all kinds of gnarly uwu love that ankha! your colors are ACE and your designs are really awesome btw!!


----------



## nintendumb (Jun 24, 2014)

Omg ur art is rly great and your style reminds a bit of me of my own


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 25, 2014)

nvm


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 25, 2014)

Spoiler: wow look at all of that improvement -end sarcasm-














Spoiler


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 26, 2014)

-casually bumps own thread-


----------



## olivizza (Jun 26, 2014)

Where's your stream link?


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 26, 2014)

oh sh!t never changed my thread title stream status oops


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 28, 2014)

oh hey there may I have your attention please yes? okay now that I got it

mind givin' me a villager or two I want to draw some but can't decide which ones I want to draw
there are just so many to choose from..(๑′◉﹏◉๑)​


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 28, 2014)

I would say Coltian, but maybe Pekoe, Molly or Hamlet IDK


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 30, 2014)

streamin'

http://www.livestream.com/theshrunkfunkshuffle


----------



## JellofishXD (Jun 30, 2014)

hey! draw Marcie!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 19, 2014)

Spoiler: The Axolotl first Guardian from the homestuck kickstarter game
That was revealed in awhile back along with one of the new trolls for the game who is also awesome 
since he's based off a jackalope

but anyhoo.. I had to draw this Giant Fire breathing axolotl *w* because holy sh!t fire breathing axolotl

my stye does not give the majestic Guardian justice though umu


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 20, 2014)

Spoiler: I drew Kiki who is one of my residents of my newly restarted ACNL town "OooLaLa"
I wasn't too happy with my old town.










​


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh sorry if I come off rude ;; but am I still get a commission from the great and wonderful Kayoclypse? 
Pls don't be mad..
Also I love your kiki :3


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 20, 2014)

yep you are I just kinda feel like drawing what I want for a bit.
so yeah...I'll get working on commissions when I feel like it.
and don't worry you didn't come off as rude 
​


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 20, 2014)

kayocalypse said:


> yep you are I just kinda feel like drawing what I want for a bit.
> and don't worry you didn't come off as rude
> 
> so yeah...I'll get working on commissions when I feel like it.



Ok  thanks for the update.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 24, 2014)

*I'm Streaming*


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 1, 2014)

oh look art I'm really hesitant to post art here I feel like no one really cares since my art isn't OMG KAWAII or just doesn't stand out that much from alot of the more better art here on these forums, no mention my art it's kinda plain compared to that of other artist



Spoiler: Ruby who is also one of my town residents














Spoiler: my Mayor's new look ((typically wears the jester mask))













Spoiler: not AC related but my friend fen's character Maliha













Spoiler: me and my above mentioned friend's Villager Ocs












that is all bye.​


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 1, 2014)

Dude your art style is so freaking unique! Not plain at all imo. Gosh I would love to see how my OC would look in your style!! Keep up the great art. ^^


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 1, 2014)

[[removed]]


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 2, 2014)

[[removed]]


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 2, 2014)

Spoiler: Headcanon:whenever Dr. Shrunk get's an intense case of depression he becomes a heavy drinker
and alot of times Tom Nook has to come and pick up him from the bar before he does something stupid.
depending on how much shrunk has drank he can become really aggressive, Tom Nook just deals with it.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 2, 2014)

that is one sexy ass tom nook
id tap that


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 2, 2014)

Your art is the best ; A ; Don't say that... I loves it..


----------



## Aradai (Aug 2, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> that is one sexy ass tom nook
> id tap that



0-0

Anyway, your art's hella rad, man. Keep at it.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello hi I love your art style it is literally my favorite? There's a lot of fantastic art on here but I really enjoy how yours is drawn out for some reason. c:


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 3, 2014)

thanks so much guys I wish I knew what to say, but I am so bad with putting things into words

my art it may not be that popular as alot of others but I am happy that there are people who do enjoy my art it just makes me feel all warm and fuzzy  on the inside <3 ;w;​


----------



## Joonbug (Aug 3, 2014)

Human Nook was a surprise, but also your mayor is adorable. /disappears again/


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 3, 2014)

OK, luvin your art  makes me think of the cartoon beetlejuice (the cartoon, not the movie). Very original!!! LUV it!


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 8, 2014)

Spoiler: what even is my life anymore?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 8, 2014)

kayocalypse said:


> Spoiler: what even is my life anymore?



AYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY LMAO
id **** that
wtf why cant i draw sexy stuff gimme yur skill


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 8, 2014)

Spoiler: look I colored it


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 8, 2014)

kayocalypse said:


> Spoiler: look I colored it



yeeeuuuhhhh
tEACH ME HOW TO DRAW SEXY ART SENPAI


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 8, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> yeeeuuuhhhh
> tEACH ME HOW TO DRAW SEXY ART SENPAI



what are u talkin about hoe 
you can draw the sexies >:C


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 8, 2014)

kayocalypse said:


> what are u talkin about hoe
> you can draw the sexies >:C



NU UH NOT AS GOOD AS YOU


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 9, 2014)

hush yo face >:C
but really thanks Bruh I;m glad I accomplished sexy

mfw I drew 2 other animal crossing related pics but they're highly nsfw and I'd be banned
so damn fast if I posted them lel


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 9, 2014)

kayocalypse said:


> hush yo face >:C
> but really thanks Bruh I;m glad I accomplished sexy
> 
> mfw I drew 2 other animal crossing related pics but they're highly nsfw and I'd be banned
> so damn fast if I posted them lel



wants to see... r they on ur blog or smth bro


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 9, 2014)

I think I'll just link em'

*WARNING NSFW CLICK AT YOUR OWN RISK DO NOT SAY I DID NOT WARN YA

SAME WITH THIS ONE, THIS IS ALSO NSFW*


edit::this is my 420th post

BLAZE IT​


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 9, 2014)

I still don't understand how you can produce that stuff in paint, a mystery I'll never figure out ._.
Grats on 420 I guess!

(Also your current ava sort of scares me)


----------



## mob (Aug 9, 2014)

420 ! ! !


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 9, 2014)

HELLA
/favs everything
such senpai 
i love senpai TwT
wtb art like senpai's


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 13, 2014)

Spoiler: Catherine the creepy Lizard nurse from The game/anime series Gregory Horror show
she has a fetish for taking other's blood with her huge syringe uwu


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 13, 2014)

wow hot
i love her face a lot for some reason??? rly sexy 10/10


----------



## Yookey (Aug 13, 2014)

kayocalypse said:


> Spoiler: look I colored it



This made my day XD

Love your art ~


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 14, 2014)

HOLY SH!T NSFW GAY SH!T


I'm so getting banned lel​


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 14, 2014)

I love your art style!Great job!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 15, 2014)

god bless kay
and you shoulndt get banned since its a link and labels it nsfw :V
i didnt know DA allowed this s tuff but hey, i love seeing it ayyy lmao


----------



## mob (Aug 15, 2014)

reported.
jk.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 15, 2014)

OMG haha love it


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 15, 2014)

bot said:


> reported.
> jk.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOO -melts-


also lol thanks guys uwu


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 18, 2014)

so I really want to change my username here but  I don;t have the 1,000 TBT bell to do such a thing :c


so..does anyone want a commission? it;s first come first serve so if you are willing to offer me 1,000 TBT bell so I can change my username just leave a comment with the ref of the character you want, 

it doesn't have to be animal crossing related btw.​


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 18, 2014)

this is why I need tbt.......and im the first one too ;-;
gl!


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 18, 2014)

yes you are uwu what would you like for me to draw for you?

nvm I believe I misread opps


----------



## gnoixaim (Aug 18, 2014)

1000 tbt? 


Spoiler



I'd love for you to draw her with her hair down  










<3


----------



## mob (Aug 18, 2014)

Damn,I'm too late..  lol


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

jbidgsis WMD your art is amazing omfg
I love your style it's so unique and ahhhh


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 18, 2014)

I could offer some TBT for my Vampire Character Evelyn. Though I'm pretty sure I'm late. >.<

[x]


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 18, 2014)

Your Awesome!


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 18, 2014)

Is my bell commission canceled?


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 18, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> 1000 tbt?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



okee dokee you get the spot <3
((ps. don't send the points let me finish the picture first 030 okee dokee <3)))

@also at Pinch nope uwu
the ACNL bell commissions are still being made

@everyone Omigosh thank you <3 ya'll are making me blush (๑•́ ω •̀๑)​


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 18, 2014)

Congrats @gnoixaim!!

Hope I catch a slot next time you open one up. ^^


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 18, 2014)

This is a stick up. Give me all your arts.


----------



## gnoixaim (Aug 18, 2014)

kayocalypse said:


> okee dokee you get the spot <3
> ((ps. don't send the points let me finish the picture first 030 okee dokee <3)))
> 
> @also at Pinch nope uwu
> ...



Yeeee, ok. I look forward to seeing it! <3


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 19, 2014)

Ok thanks for the update


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 21, 2014)

Spoiler: finished your pic gnoixaim <3











also Two other images



Spoiler: The-purple-room from DA's Character Keeva













Spoiler: revamp of my sona


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 21, 2014)

whoa youre improving so fast holy ****
WARP SPEED, BUCKLE IN
senpai is 2good4me
i really love keeva ugh ghhghfghhgh


----------



## Nix (Aug 21, 2014)

Do you take in-game bell commissions? *0*

Info on what I'd be asking for here. o:​


----------



## gnoixaim (Aug 21, 2014)

kayocalypse said:


> Spoiler: finished your pic gnoixaim <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg, thank you! <3 I sent the bells ~


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 21, 2014)

Your style is so unique!! Like gahhhh *throws bells in your face* xD


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 21, 2014)

new username get <3 

@Shiro, oh stop you (n˘v˘•)?

@gnoixaim ,you are very much welcome c:

@nix, yes I do I have a thread for them right here, Though they are currently closed at this moment

@DrewDiddy1996, ahh thank you so much.....-hit by bells- ☆￣(＞。☆) ouch​


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 21, 2014)

Oh I just love your sona! ;3;


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 21, 2014)

⁽⁽◝(๑꒪່౪̮꒪່๑)◜⁾⁾≡₍₍◞(๑꒪່౪̮꒪່๑)◟₎₎
⁽⁽◝(๑꒪່౪̮꒪່๑)◜⁾⁾≡₍₍◞(๑꒪່౪̮꒪່๑)◟₎₎
⁽⁽◝(๑꒪່౪̮꒪່๑)◜⁾⁾≡₍₍◞(๑꒪່౪̮꒪່๑)◟₎₎
⁽⁽◝(๑꒪່౪̮꒪່๑)◜⁾⁾≡₍₍◞(๑꒪່౪̮꒪່๑)◟₎₎
⁽⁽◝(๑꒪່౪̮꒪່๑)◜⁾⁾≡₍₍◞(๑꒪່౪̮꒪່๑)◟₎₎
 much arts


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 21, 2014)

smooches the kay senpai


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 22, 2014)

-is smooched- eeewwww cooties :C

also here have a coco


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 22, 2014)

GIVES U MORE COOTIES...................i love your art you improved so goddamn much im gonna cry


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 22, 2014)

I crave your art in such an unhealthy way.. lol

Amazing art and style as usual!! ^^


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 27, 2014)

yee


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 31, 2014)

I might do a stream anyone interested

or no?​


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 31, 2014)

YES!


----------



## Katelyn (Aug 31, 2014)

OMG. I just looked through all of your art and I think I'm in love >w< Do you accept requests/comission? Or no?


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 31, 2014)

[DATA CORRUPT]


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 31, 2014)

[DATA LOST]


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 31, 2014)

missed it! damn


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 31, 2014)

welp F-it to the stream, I can't seem to draw anything at all 
oh boy Depression I'm so glad you decided to invite your dear friend art block 
I was so hoping drawing would make you go away and cheer myself up but nope you decided to bring some back up 
because you are a piece of sh!t (ಥ⌣ಥ)


ah wells not like it really matters (눈_눈 ) I f**king doubt anyone was even interested at all so yeah...​
- - - Post Merge - - -



JellofishXD said:


> missed it! damn



you didn't miss much really, I couldn't even draw at all
I just ended it cause I was getting frustrated at myself


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 31, 2014)

I was interested!


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 31, 2014)

-sighs-

I wish I could draw creepy sh!t because I want to draw some creatures or things that appeared in my nightmares aka the ones I remember the most

-The shifter- the most frequent appearing creature in my nightmares
it resembles a sexless human with its back bone visible beneath it?s skin The shifter was giving it?s name because it will always take on the form of your loved on  luring you in with false hope and safety however their disguise doesn?t last long and the face of your ?loved one? morphs into the grotesque face of the shifter

-the stage coach- while only appearing twice he is a tall man with an old tattered top hat and a brown patched up buttoned coat his hair is jet black, he drives a wagon pulled by horses or so I think they are invisible, he is mostly silent only asking if I want a lift somewhere  
he so far as not shown an hostility  

-the gaping maul- another creature resembling a human, it is constantly staggering around towns dressed up like any normal human so you think it would be a human, but here?s where the name comes in while looking like a human from the front their face is nothing but a giant gaping hole filled with maggots and teeth, when one catches you looking at them run and don;t look back and prey to wake up 

-mother spider, despite the name and being a spider which many people tend to fear, mother spider is a really nice being who has always appeared in my nightmares once in awhile I always feel a sense of safety when I am near her plus she lets me ride on her back she resembles a wolf spider only the size of a full grown elephant  and she always has little baby spiders crawling around her the reason she was given her name , she cannot speak and communicates with clicks and squeaks and purrs when happy 

fido- another peaceful being he resembles a giant brown dog only thing that is off is that he is headless, there is not much to say about him cept he acts like any normal dog would oh and he has a mouth on his chest

-the faux angel- they resemble your typical angel 
but do not trust them do not go anywhere near them if you see one stay silent if they hear or see you they will attack, when their prey is caught their bodies open up like an iron maiden slamming shut like Venus fly trap sucking the juices from the victim trapped within​


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 31, 2014)

[[I wish you could delete post]]


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 3, 2014)

streaming <3
offline


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 3, 2014)

Spoiler: WIP PREVIEW













I've been really into "five nights at freddy's" lately​


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 3, 2014)

Spoiler: done drawing my Waifu


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 3, 2014)

chicaaaa <33


----------



## Aradai (Sep 3, 2014)

That's a really good Chica tbh. 
And I'm laughing at the bib lmao.


----------



## neon-tetra (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm just wondering what type of tool are you using to get that pixelated look?


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 3, 2014)

neon-tetra said:


> I'm just wondering what type of tool are you using to get that pixelated look?


I use the curve tool for my line art, and the whole pixelated thing is mainly due to the fact that I draw all my stuff on mspaint, and I'm not sure how to do it on other art programs due to lack of knowledge about them 


however the borders and the shadow to make the image stand out behind a plain background are done with paint.net​


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 4, 2014)

Look I'm finally drawing Miss Furry yiff Bait I mean Isabelle​


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 4, 2014)

Spoiler: c'mon Isabelle...would I lie?


----------



## Katelyn (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh my god...I am waayyy too obsessed with your art &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 4, 2014)

thanks bruh :Y


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 4, 2014)

Spoiler: the mayor of starvale


----------



## mob (Sep 5, 2014)

that isabelle though


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 6, 2014)

Spoiler: I drew Jambette


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 6, 2014)

Spoiler: My Uchii Goddess









also damn I messed up her thumbs but I am too lazy to fix em I might later though' or I dunno maybe not..​


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 10, 2014)

Spoiler: Humanized Snowmam










I wonder why I still post my art here?
it feels like no one cares and only cares when I offer commissions
​


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 10, 2014)

THAT JAMBETTE <333333333333333
I adore that frog way to much. Also i just found this but I'll be lurking from now on this is so rad


----------



## mob (Sep 10, 2014)

i usually stare at your art on dA lol
sorry about the lack of comments


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 10, 2014)

[[removed]]


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 12, 2014)

*I'm sorry for I have sinned*
anywho nsfw art click at your own risk 


I casually await the day where I am kicked out this fandom for my gross art
though blame my friend he wanted me to draw this lol​


----------



## Katelyn (Sep 16, 2014)

Your art is amazing!! x3


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 25, 2014)

Spoiler: ugh










ugh​


----------



## azukitan (Sep 25, 2014)

^whatever that is, I want it! o u o *licks*


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 27, 2014)

Spoiler: new character









name: Rachel
age: 19
Gender: female
sexuality: Pansexual
Status: Single

-she is very peppy and friendly though can be a huge drama queen at times and can be quite stubborn

-she is well known pop star on her planet and she really admires all of her fans even if some can be creepy..

-since most of her targeted audience are children mostly little girls she always keeps her songs child friendly so no cussing or sexual content she also likes to send good messages with her songs as well

-though she tends to avoid any type of conflicts she will get involve if she see's anyone being wronged or attacked
also harming anyone she loves or a child in general will make her enter mama bear mode, those teeth and claws aren't just for decoration and she knows how to use them when needed.

-she is about 7 feet tall






Spoiler: According to many old tales, it creates friends for itself by controlling sleeping children on starry nights.~Y


----------



## mob (Sep 27, 2014)

the colors, rachel is so cute.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 27, 2014)

kisses senpais art a lot.... YOURE IMPROVING SO MUCH AUGHHH Rip me
;a; i love your art hnngg


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 2, 2014)

Spoiler: Time to get Spooky!










my animal crossing blog's new side image​


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 2, 2014)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 2, 2014)

whoa god such improvement _hot damn_
MOAR PLS..... ALWAYS MORE................ drowns self in senpai art 4ever


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 4, 2014)

Improvement you say hmmm?







I don't see it
but thanks​


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 8, 2014)

Spoiler: I still say this is my greatest contribution to the AC Fandom









lol old art repost​


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 8, 2014)

ah yes i remember this masterpiece B)


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm streaming http://www.livestream.com/theshrunkfunkshuffle


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 14, 2014)

nice  emoji title


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 24, 2014)

Spoiler: it's okay Dr shrunk just dance those problems away













also here an extra WIP Picture





u okay there blathers?​


----------



## Katelyn (Oct 24, 2014)

Nebudelic said:


> Spoiler: it's okay Dr shrunk just dance those problems away
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You art is amazing! Also, nice avatar xD


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 24, 2014)

oh my god i love seeing senpais new art <3333 omfg me 2 tho blathers,,, same,,,,
youre improooviiiing ;A;!!!


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 24, 2014)

..dude Blathers wtf? it's just a bug calm down






...oh yeah I drew this awhile back.





this image was not drawn by me but by my friend luna
it's mine and his's sona as galactic space cops. <3
((he's also the one who drew the picture in my avatar))
OFFICERS NEBU AND LUNA REPORTING FOR DUTY



on a side not I'm so damn stoked for Five nights at Freddy's 2
I'M FRIKKEN READY FOR MORE FREDDY!​


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 24, 2014)

sits on senpais art forever
I LOVE YOU TOO MUCH
I LOVE EVERYTHING U DO
ur galactic space cop is hot


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 25, 2014)

thanks bruh :U


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 25, 2014)

....eh​


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 25, 2014)

her blood should be orange juice

wow!! really cool art yet again B)
Looks great.


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 26, 2014)

Spoiler: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA











HAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HA̸̰̞̭̙̯̘H̞͞A̼͓̞Ḫ̙̤̞̹̀A̧̳͙H̘̥̘͖̼̲A͚̻̫͔ͅH̤ĄH͏Ą͕ ̩̲̼̱̀H̗̜̦̩̥̪̯͢A̰͇̝H͏͎̲̮̭̖AḨ̻̦͓̪̻A͈̮̫H̙̣̪̳̫̟A̧̺̣̪̳̟̪ͅḤ̙͕͚A̠̭̝̗H̲̕A̕H̹́A̙H͏̻̦̜̙̲̩̟A̡̠Ḩ̱ͅA̯̤͔H͎A̸H̡̱̖̹̫̟A̵̳̞͖͇̭̤H͚͉ͅA̰̦̲̫̪̠͍ ̞̭̩̮̜̤H̠̮̹̰͉͖͖A̱̪͚͉̟̥H̨͚͚̦͓̗AH͖̦̙̜̜ͅA̯̭͖͚͠H͉̯͎Ą̥̣H̛̰͇̰̙̺A͓̹͡Ḥ̠͎͞A͉̬ ̯͖̯H͖A̭̜̜͍H̖͓̲A̰̯̱͔͓HA̠̲̙H̭A̧̹͈H̼A̟͉̹̘̙̣͡H̤̱̮͓ͅ
̢͕̼͎̺H̦̣̘̘̝̖͙A͙̭ͅH̛͎̦̪̱͓͔̘A̛H̩̖̹̫̕A͟H̲̖͡A҉͓̰H̡̦̻̹̫͓͉̟A͓͇̠͓̦H̩̙̜̺̪̞̫͢A̺̪̳̪̺H̫̳̭̟̼A̹H͏͙̞͇̩Ạ̢̤̥̞̺͍͍HͅA͖͉̲͔͖̣͈H̘A̛H̞̫̣̤̠A̲Ḩ̭̦͇A̢̱̬̲̦͈̫̬H̢͙A̤̻̭̰͚Ḩ͉A͉̼͇̜͖H̡̠A̹̞̘̙̞H͢A͓͉̭H҉̖͍̖A̶̜H̳̪̞͔̦͔̙A̭͍̰̭̖̥̪H̳̕AH̜͍͍̞͖͉A҉H͏̙̣̯̬͈͕̳A̷͕̹HA̲͖͕̙̤̹̫͢H̛͚̳̪̠̝̹A͇̙̻̙͇H̤͈͘A̼̮̰̥̟̟̥H̭͇̥̖̤̘͝A̘̞͉͕̰̠͘H̷͈̼̤̲̼̖̯A͕̬͚̘̟̟ͅH͖̹ͅA̷̹̲̹̪̳̹H̰̩̙̫̟̜̰A̡̫̜͚̖H̬̥̩̥͎̼͔́A͎̣͕̣̙͉̫H̤̟A̦̬̙
̘̪̪H̴̬̻̳A̷̲̰̱H̺̞͉͎̟͉͠ͅA̢̮͕H̫̪̰̰̥A̫H͈A̖̲̩̪̖͉H̝̭̗̠̹̰͙A̳̻H͍A̯͖̞̝̮H̖̘͉A̡̪̜͖̹̼H̺̪̦͉̘͎̥́A̦̦̪̜͢H̙̘͚A͓̺̫̫͕H̫̠̝̞͠ͅA̷̜͈̠̬HA̻̳H͇̹͙͇͔̳ͅAH̹̮͚A͙̥̠̼H̤̹͈̹͈A͉H̯̩͈̟͍͓̕A͈͍̟H̭͓̩̘̞A͈̹͕̙̪ͅH͍͍̗̬̪ͅA̳̤̩̼̮HA̘̭̯͔̗ͅH̶ͅA̢̞͙͉̮H͏͔͔̲̗A̙̞H̳̪̣̭͘AH͔̱̗Ḁ̤̫H͈͎A͇̝̰͉͓H͕̘A̛H̟A̛̫͚͚H̡̦͙̟ͅA̱̲̜H̶͉̮̮̦A̫̯̼̘̫̦͙͟H̭̀A̶͚̠̹̫̥̠͚H̰͚͖͖͎A̞̟̯͔H̼̙̝̥̜Ạ̸̗͉͍̱̦͖
̻̯̹H̛͎̭͔̮̥̳̠A̴H̡͖͉͈͔͔A͓̖̜͟ͅH͈̝͕̼À͚̙H͚̹͖̫̮̠͇A͢H̢̖̱̪̩ẠH̶̫A̳̙͝H̞̰̝͍̘Ą̺̮̯̦ͅH̝͇̰̭͠A̹͔̜H̯̗͕͓̹A͕̺H͓̠͇̲͠Ḁ̼̙͚̮̗̕H̜̙̗͠A̬͈̼̜̫ḨĄ̹̘̝̱̲͈͇H̙̦͔̭̱̤̰͘A̡̗̳̝̯̥H̸̙̗̤͖̙͉A̢͓̝̲ͅH̸̺̙̪̝̟Á̹̲H̩̞͎͉̭̭͙͞A̦̹͔̭͕H̳̹̜͕A̗̟̩͕͓Ḩ̳AH̦̥̜A̗̼͖̗͙͎͚H̵̝̼̫̞̪̳͓A҉H̨A̪̹H̱̹̥͜A͏̣H̵̤͚̬A̩̣̦̳̱͔̤Ḥ̟̯͕̖͞A̟H͎̠͍̠ͅA̪̪̰̥̳͝ͅH͉͓A̸̺̲̦͚H̤̙̮̲͖̺A̼̗̭̻͔̖H͔̠̲͔̺A̼̳͉͇̝͚͝H̦̭͓̱̥A̹̝H͓̯̭̺̩̻
̢͕̼͎̺H̦̣̘̘̝̖͙A͙̭ͅH̛͎̦̪̱͓͔̘A̛H̩̖̹̫̕A͟H̲̖͡A҉͓̰H̡̦̻̹̫͓͉̟A͓͇̠͓̦H̩̙̜̺̪̞̫͢A̺̪̳̪̺H̫̳̭̟̼A̹H͏͙̞͇̩Ạ̢̤̥̞̺͍͍HͅA͖͉̲͔͖̣͈H̘A̛H̞̫̣̤̠A̲Ḩ̭̦͇A̢̱̬̲̦͈̫̬H̢͙A̤̻̭̰͚Ḩ͉A͉̼͇̜͖H̡̠A̹̞̘̙̞H͢A͓͉̭H҉̖͍̖A̶̜H̳̪̞͔̦͔̙A̭͍̰̭̖̥̪H̳̕AH̜͍͍̞͖͉A҉H͏̙̣̯̬͈͕̳A̷͕̹HA̲͖͕̙̤̹̫͢H̛͚̳̪̠̝̹A͇̙̻̙͇H̤͈͘A̼̮̰̥̟̟̥H̭͇̥̖̤̘͝A̘̞͉͕̰̠͘H̷͈̼̤̲̼̖̯A͕̬͚̘̟̟ͅH͖̹ͅA̷̹̲̹̪̳̹H̰̩̙̫̟̜̰A̡̫̜͚̖H̬̥̩̥͎̼͔́A͎̣͕̣̙͉̫H̤̟A̦̬̙
̘̪̪H̴̬̻̳A̷̲̰̱H̺̞͉͎̟͉͠ͅA̢̮͕H̫̪̰̰̥A̫H͈A̖̲̩̪̖͉H̝̭̗̠̹̰͙A̳̻H͍A̯͖̞̝̮H̖̘͉A̡̪̜͖̹̼H̺̪̦͉̘͎̥́A̦̦̪̜͢H̙̘͚A͓̺̫̫͕H̫̠̝̞͠ͅA̷̜͈̠̬HA̻̳H͇̹͙͇͔̳ͅAH̹̮͚A͙̥̠̼H̤̹͈̹͈A͉H̯̩͈̟͍͓̕A͈͍̟H̭͓̩̘̞A͈̹͕̙̪ͅH͍͍̗̬̪ͅA̳̤̩̼̮HA̘̭̯͔̗ͅH̶ͅA̢̞͙͉̮H͏͔͔̲̗A̙̞H̳̪̣̭͘AH͔̱̗Ḁ̤̫H͈͎A͇̝̰͉͓H͕̘A̛H̟A̛̫͚͚H̡̦͙̟ͅA̱̲̜H̶͉̮̮̦A̫̯̼̘̫̦͙͟H̭̀A̶͚̠̹̫̥̠͚H̰͚͖͖͎A̞̟̯͔H̼̙̝̥̜Ạ̸̗͉͍̱̦͖
̻̯̹H̛͎̭͔̮̥̳̠A̴H̡͖͉͈͔͔A͓̖̜͟ͅH͈̝͕̼À͚̙H͚̹͖̫̮̠͇A͢H̢̖̱̪̩ẠH̶̫A̳̙͝H̞̰̝͍̘Ą̺̮̯̦ͅH̝͇̰̭͠A̹͔̜H̯̗͕͓̹A͕̺H͓̠͇̲͠Ḁ̼̙͚̮̗̕H̜̙̗͠A̬͈̼̜̫ḨĄ̹̘̝̱̲͈͇H̙̦͔̭̱̤̰͘A̡̗̳̝̯̥H̸̙̗̤͖̙͉A̢͓̝̲ͅH̸̺̙̪̝̟Á̹̲H̩̞͎͉̭̭͙͞A̦̹͔̭͕H̳̹̜͕A̗̟̩͕͓Ḩ̳AH̦̥̜A̗̼͖̗͙͎͚H̵̝̼̫̞̪̳͓A҉H̨A̪̹H̱̹̥͜A͏̣H̵̤͚̬A̩̣̦̳̱͔̤Ḥ̟̯͕̖͞A̟H͎̠͍̠ͅA̪̪̰̥̳͝ͅH͉͓A̸̺̲̦͚H̤̙̮̲͖̺A̼̗̭̻͔̖H͔̠̲͔̺A̼̳͉͇̝͚͝H̦̭͓̱̥A̹̝H͓̯̭̺̩̻​


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 26, 2014)

i love your new way of outlining stuff qvq


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 2, 2014)

yo coco you got something in your eye, you should get that check out :c






what's your favorite idea? mine is being f!cking bored





Daily reminder that I am a messed up person
Nsfw btw​


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 2, 2014)

niceattentionseekingtitle


----------



## unravel (Nov 2, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> niceattentionseekingtitle



yunousespacebarandomgsorudegirl


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 2, 2014)

whyarentweusingthespacebarthisissototallyweirdguy


OMFGYO ( /΄✹ਊ✹)/


----------



## unravel (Nov 2, 2014)

Becausespacebarismainstreamsoimstartingthetreadlel


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 2, 2014)

whimpers I LOVE UR ART... i like how youre like the only one of us that still draws AC art omfg

also im not able to view anything besides the pattern on the pic below unless thats what you were going for lol


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 2, 2014)

thank you <3
and yeah lol, with a mixture of monsters <3​


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 5, 2014)

title update


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 5, 2014)

Nebudelic said:


> title update



Oh man, gonna miss stalking your outrageously awesome artwork</3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 5, 2014)

Nebudelic said:


> title update



:C but senpai whyyyyyyyyyy i love your art sobs


----------



## azukitan (Nov 5, 2014)

This makes me terribly sad as well :c
Are you just refraining from posting art or leaving TBT altogether...?


----------



## MisterEnigma (Nov 5, 2014)

I certainly understand.I've seen you go through this many times before. Just know you have a lot of supporters for your artistic endeavors, even if you feel like it's worthless.


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 6, 2014)

@azukitan 
I'll still be on the forums

also I really appreciate all the love and support I got for my art I really, even if I don't show how much I do since I can never really put how I feel in words without sounding overly gushy and *****y because inside that's how I feel Im, just full of happiness, ugh I probably sound really dumb right now heh, but just want to let you now that..I really do appreciate it <3



maybe I'll post art here again someday, but now I'm going to a bit of a hiatus from art in general maybe until it reaches jan 1st I think that;s a good enough time refresh myself

in other news..I have boyfriend now <3
​


----------



## azukitan (Nov 6, 2014)

Looking forward to the day you post art again <3 Eeee, and congrats! I hope your boyfriend's a keeper~


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 6, 2014)

yep...he sure is c:

((his name is Janga btw and the reason why he has dif. names is because
back on this old chatroom we used to go to ((along with all of our other friends))
you were able to change your display name but that chatroom went poof and now we have a new chatroom uwu but we can no longer change our display names BUT HEY WE HAVE COLORED TEXT))​


----------



## azukitan (Nov 6, 2014)

LMFAO, TMI!!! Your bf is friggin' hilarious. So much imagery, lulz.


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 6, 2014)

indeed lol I love that about him <3

also I'm going to share a song he made recently music+vocals by him


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 6, 2014)

o well, sad times I guess.

enjoy your manfriend n' shiz


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 25, 2014)

So I am in a bit of a debate with myself so I kinda want to post 2 pictures I drew here, but at the same time I really don't wish too, I'm not sure what to do

And I really don't get why im asking you guys when it shoul be I making my own choices but these are one of those decisions I just can't make on my own


God I am so damn pathatic kek


Nvm decided myself and decided against it...


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 25, 2014)

Nebudelic said:


> So I am in a bit of a debate with myself so I kinda want to post 2 pictures I drew here, but at the same time I really don't wish too, I'm not sure what to do
> 
> And I really don't get why im asking you guys when it shoul be I making my own choices but these are one of those decisions I just can't make on my own
> 
> ...



well, i love seeing your art here, but i understand :C snugs you


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 30, 2014)

Spoiler: I just wanted to show off an original species I made because why not?









anyhoo that is all.​


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 2, 2014)

streaming my friend screen sharing a bad game on skype 

http://www.livestream.com/theshrunkfunkshuffle

with commentary


----------

